# Modshack Certificate



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I keep getting a non-trusted Certificate message whilst viewing the forum (at work). This certificate is issued to modshack.co.uk.

Is there any reason why I shouldn't install this certificate?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its an external link to an image, nothign to do witht he TT Forum.

Jae


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Jae,

This did occur to me after I posted but I thought I'd leave the question there just in case anyone had a definitive answer. done a bit of research and it appears to be safe so I've accepted it now.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Please you asked, I thought it was our works sever related!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Jae said:


> Its an external link to an image, nothign to do witht he TT Forum.
> 
> Jae


Can't we delete the said link as its pissing me off


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Im gettiing it too [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kill all Ronins

Kill all Ronins


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So... in other words..... it's not a site problem.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

agreed, bloody annoying :evil:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Kill all Ronins
> 
> Kill all Ronins


?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

ronin said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Kill all Ronins
> ...


You need to change the pic in ur signiture


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

https://modshack.co.uk/uploads/av-3424.gif

Ronin, find somewhere else to host that file and all will be well.


----------

